# Mách mẹ dùng dầu tràm bảo vệ con yêu mình khỏi các bệnh mùa đông (ho, cảm cúm, sổ mủi, cảm lạnh…)



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (19/12/18)

Mùa đông được xem là mùa của các loại dịch bệnh đặc biệt với trẻ nhỏ và mẹ bầu bởi vì thời tiết thay đổi cùng với đó là sức đề kháng còn yếu chính là những đối tượng nhắm đến của dịch bệnh. Chính vì thế mà các mẹ đang đau đầu tìm cách tốt nhất để phòng chống bệnh cho người thân yêu của mình những ngày thời tiết chuyển mua đông lạnh giá.





​
Tuy nhiên chỉ cần một vài mẹo nhỏ cực đơn giản thì các mẹ có thể tự tin bảo vệ gia đình của mình tránh những tác động của mùa đông lạnh giá rồi đấy. Các căn bệnh như ho, ngạt mủi, cảm cúm, cảm lạnh, đầy hơi, ngay cả côn trùng (muỗi, kiến…) cắn… là những căn bệnh đáng lo ngại đặc biệt với trẻ, thì từ nay mẹ không cần phải lo lắng vì đã có cách sử dụng tinh dầu tràm con yêu để phòng tránh những bệnh thường gặp vào mùa đông nhé.

Dầu tràm con yêu có thể dùng bằng cách: (1) Thoa hai bên thái dương, xương ức, xương sống...(2) Xông hơi trong phòng làm việc, phòng ăn, phòng ngủ...(3) Xông, hít, ngửi để dầu đi vào vùng mũi họng, (4) Tắm nước ấm có pha thêm dầu tràm con yêu.

_Công dụng_
*- Giữ ấm, chống cảm lạnh, gió, tránh ho.*
Bằng cách cho một ít tinh dầu tràm con yêu vào nước ấm để tắm và không cần tắm lại bằng xà phòng. Tinh dầu có tác dụng làm sạch da, sau khi tắm xong dùng một ít tinh dầu cho vào lòng bàn tay thoa đều cho ấm rồi massage lên vùng lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân. Tinh dầu sẽ giúp giữ ấm cơ thể, phòng chống cảm lạnh và tránh gió hiệu quả.





​*-Sát trùng, khử khuẩn*
Cho một vài giọt dầu tràm con yêu vào trong chén nước nóng, hoặc thấm miếng bông gòn vào một ít tinh dầu rồi để ở các góc nhà cho tinh dầu bay hơi. Tinh dầu khuất tán vào trong không khí sẽ giúp khử khuẩn và không gian gia đình bạn trở nên ấm cúng hơn.

*- Xua đuổi muỗi và côn trùng*
Thoa dầu tràm con yêu lên da giúp tránh được muỗi đốt, nếu bị côn trùng cắn dùng dầu tràm con yêu xoa để giảm sưng, đau và giảm ngứa rất nhanh.

*-Chống đầy hơi, ăn không tiêu*
Khi bị đầy hơi, không tiêu, cho một ít dầu tràm con yêu vào tay rồi xoa đều vào vùng quanh rốn theo chiều kim đồng hồ, tinh dầu sẽ giúp kích thích tiêu hóa cho cảm giác dễ chịu hơn.

*- Ức chế vi rút cúm kể cả H1N1 và H5N1*
Thành phần chứa α-Terpineol từ tinh dầu tràm con yêu được chứng minh có tác dụng kháng khuẩn, ức chế được siêu vi cúm, kể cả H5N1.

*- Giảm nghẹt mũi và giảm ho, long đàm ở trẻ nhỏ*
Dầu tràm con yêu không cay nóng, nên có thể cho trẻ ngửi hơi tinh dầu để tránh nghẽn mũi cho trẻ nhỏ rất nhanh trong các trường hợp viêm hô hấp trên như mũi họng, thanh, khí, phế quản. Cùng với đó kết hợp massage toàn thân cho trẻ để nâng cao hiệu quả sử dụng.





​Trên đây là những cách sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để phòng chóng các bệnh hay gặp trong mùa đông lạnh giá. Thiết nghỉ dùng dầu tràm gió chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính chính vì thế việc thủ sẳn một chai dầu tràm con yêu trong nhà và khi ra đường như là một biện pháp y tế dự phòng đơn giản, khoa học và hiệu quả.


----------

